# Work Gloves



## Beer Belly (Mar 5, 2012)

I usually use those loose fitting cheapo gloves....only problem is that they are always way too big, and I end up not getting a good grip. So, I went and spent $22 on Mechanix Gloves that fit nice and snug....the palm, and most fingers are tough Leather, 3 fingers are of a Suede type Leather....lasted 3 weeks before a hole wore thru one of the fingers......what type of gloves to you guys use.....or would recommend


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.northernsafety.com/Product/19716/NS-Ruf-flex-Premium-Rubber-Palm-Coated-Work-Gloves

Believe it or not these are the best gloves I have found ! They let you maintain a good grip while not restricting finger movement. You can buy them cheaper at places like home depot or harbor freight. I usually order them in a large amount and they cost a lot less and last forever that way.

Pete


----------



## KarlP (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally like unlined leather gloves for sawing/splitting/moving firewood.  I think the best deal is the Wells Lamont cowhide gloves from Costco ... 3 for $20 and you'll probably get a lot more than a week out of a pair. ;-)

These are a pretty good bargain as well.  Elkskin/deerskin is tougher than cowhide. http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=427824


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 5, 2012)

I posted the same question last year so I know what your dealing with.  I had decent luck with these from Tractor Supply:  http://www.tractorsupply.com/-734108399 .  I paid regular price and was content with the choice.  Used up two pairs during the fall/winter wood processing.  No clue how much I did but 10 cords is realistic for the conversation.  The additional leather swatches on the fingers is where these were strong.  Those tabs fell off with use and led to catastrophic failures.  Right now they are on 9.99 sale.  May get a pair today just to take advantage of that sale.  My ultimate choice however, has been the 3 pair for $xxx at Home Depot.  I bought them for 9.99 a pack and decided that would be the glove I used for good.  Leather, no insulation, pretty much disposable gloves.  They lasted for weeks until the finger tips wore through and then in the can with them.  I found this happens with the $25 gloves just as quickly, so why waste the money.  Good thing for me was they went on sale for 5.99 for a while and everytime I went to HD I grabbed a pack.  Last time I bought gloves, I was on the way to check out at the contractor isle and swore I was not going to buy another pack.  I knew I already had 3 packs scattered around and would not need any for a while.  Well, I was at the register and there was the display of gloves, again on sale.  This time is was 2.49 a pack of three.  Now I have 9 packages of gloves and am pretty sure I will be ok for a while.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate using open gauntlet gloves.  I keep getting wood slivers up under my fingernails.  Leather wears out way too quick.  For wood handling I use Ansell HyFlex.

http://www.ansellpro.com/hyflex/11-920.asp

For general work I wear Clutch Gear mechanics gloves.

http://www.superiorglove.com/MXBU_Clutch_Gear_Mechanics_Gloves_P888.html


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 5, 2012)

I stock up on these whenever they go on sale http://www.menards.com/main/housewa.../performance-glove-large/p-1358748-c-7082.htm not the highest quality but cost 15% of what a pair of Mechanix or IronClad gloves will run ya.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

I use deer skin for handling wood, seams to wear better than cow hide.


----------



## Dyno625 (Mar 6, 2012)

I use caterpillar impact work gloves. They have anti vibe gel in them which is nice for saw work and have reinforced fingers.I Get them free from work so unsure of the price but they are made by Ringers. Shouldn't cost over $10 -15 per pair and they hold up really well.


----------



## seeyal8r (Mar 6, 2012)

Leather gloves from the local feed store. They stretch to fit with sweat. A pair lasts most of a year.


----------



## RORY12553 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beer Belly said:
			
		

> I usually use those loose fitting cheapo gloves....only problem is that they are always way too big, and I end up not getting a good grip. So, I went and spent $22 on Mechanix Gloves that fit nice and snug....the palm, and most fingers are tough Leather, 3 fingers are of a Suede type Leather....lasted 3 weeks before a hole wore thru one of the fingers......what type of gloves to you guys use.....or would recommend



You aren't working hard enough....bought a pair on Sunday morning and by the end of the day I had a hole in one of the fingers...bringing them back to Lowes and at least getting a store credit (through out the receipt)


----------



## Kenster (Mar 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:
			
		

> http://www.northernsafety.com/Product/19716/NS-Ruf-flex-Premium-Rubber-Palm-Coated-Work-Gloves
> 
> Believe it or not these are the best gloves I have found ! They let you maintain a good grip while not restricting finger movement. You can buy them cheaper at places like home depot or harbor freight. I usually order them in a large amount and they cost a lot less and last forever that way.
> 
> Pete



I bought a near identical pair at Ace Hardware recently.  Love 'em.  Not to thick or heavy.  Gives me a good grip on the chain saw or axe.  Gives me a really good grip on wood when I'm splitting and stacking.  So far, no signs of wear.


----------



## chvymn99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:
			
		

> http://www.northernsafety.com/Product/19716/NS-Ruf-flex-Premium-Rubber-Palm-Coated-Work-Gloves
> 
> Believe it or not these are the best gloves I have found ! They let you maintain a good grip while not restricting finger movement. You can buy them cheaper at places like home depot or harbor freight. I usually order them in a large amount and they cost a lot less and last forever that way.
> 
> Pete



I just started using a pair similar to these, so far I like these. They've survived a couple sessions of wood working already, with only a minor rubbing being noticed.    I've used Mechanix gloves and leather gloves, neither last very long.  So hopefully these will work out better, but at least they are cheaper.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 15, 2014)

I was at a horse auction and someone there was selling gloves made from buffalo hide.   A little thicker than leather but still able to move my fingers freely.    So far so good.   

Mechanic gloves and others that are similar wear through in nothing flat.

And yes I saw it was an old thread.   Did not want the other new guy to feel bad.


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 15, 2014)

I find working with wood equally destructive on any glove at any price.  Yes, some may last a little longer than others but all wear out in the finger tips sooner than the price warrants.  This has me going cheap and I have found the latex dipped cheapo's to last long enough to justify price.  Another thing I do with leather gloves is tape(and re-tape) the finger tips with Duct tape to extend the usable life. 

I would guess that if someone came up with an affordable and functional glove that lasts more than one season of wood work they would be onto something.


----------



## CenterTree (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-handling-gloves.125268/


----------



## CenterTree (Apr 15, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> I find working with wood equally destructive on any glove at any price.  Yes, some may last a little longer than others but all wear out in the finger tips sooner than the price warrants.  This has me going cheap and I have found the latex dipped cheapo's to last long enough to justify price.  Another thing I do with leather gloves *is tape(and re-tape) the finger tips with Duct tape *to extend the usable life.
> 
> I would guess that if someone came up with an affordable and functional glove that lasts more than one season of wood work they would be onto something.


So, now the question begs to be answered....WHAT IS THE BEST DUCT TAPE TO USE ON GLOVES?


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 8, 2014)

I just bought some of these at tractor supply. Hopefully they will hold up more than two weeks like the mechanix gloves I just bought at Walmart for $15. These are on sale at Tractor Supply Right No
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





w $6.99.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/ce-schmidtreg;-mens-grain-goatskin-heavy-duty-work-gloves-1-pair


----------



## Z33 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have been using these for a few months http://www.harborfreight.com/mechanics-gloves-large-93640.html They seem to work well and are inexpensive at 5.99( on sale) and you can always find a 20% off coupon to make them 4.79.

The one thing I will say is they are a little stiff when you first get them. If you throw them in the wash when you get them they soften up nicely.


----------



## El Finko (Oct 8, 2014)

You guys'll probably think I'm crazy, but I never throw gloves out. I cut the old holey ones into strips and use Goop to patch up the best pair. They look like FrankenGloves but $$ is $$, right?


----------



## BobUrban (Oct 8, 2014)

Finkster - I like the way you think and find a roll of Duct tape can extend the life of a decent pair of wood working gloves way past their original usable life span.  Not a bad idea to start their lives with some strategically placed tape on certain high wear fingertips evidenced by those that have come before and failed.  This is a common practice around my wood pile


----------



## El Finko (Oct 8, 2014)

Duck Tape....
Is there anything you *can't* do ??

P.S. If you alternate layers of newspaper and duck tape, you can double the BTUs of your newspaper logs.


----------



## Knots (Oct 12, 2014)

Right now Ocean State Job Lot has a 5-pack of Wild Horse nitrile coated polyester gloves for $2.99.  They're "one size fits all" so your paws better big on the big side.  If so, these seem like a good deal for general wood handling duty.  They've worn better than the blue ones I usually get.


----------



## TMonter (Oct 13, 2014)

KarlP said:


> I personally like unlined leather gloves for sawing/splitting/moving firewood.  I think the best deal is the Wells Lamont cowhide gloves from Costco ... 3 for $20 and you'll probably get a lot more than a week out of a pair. ;-)
> 
> These are a pretty good bargain as well.  Elkskin/deerskin is tougher than cowhide. http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=427824



I'm a big fan of the wells lamont gloves from Costco although the cold hands rubberized gloves from Costco work well when the weather is colder and they seem to hold up better to wear-through.


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 13, 2014)

Frank625 said:


> I just bought some of these at tractor supply. Hopefully they will hold up more than two weeks like the mechanix gloves I just bought at Walmart for $15. These are on sale at Tractor Supply Right No
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I put these to the test on the weekend. Hauled and processes two cord. Already got some small holes in them. At least they are cheap, I just hate getting splinters, slows me down.


----------



## johneh (Oct 13, 2014)

There are many good suggestions for glove
I have had many different types from Mechanics to ranch style
and others made for carpenters and framer But 4 years ago I found this
At Marks work warehouse ( Canada ) I have not been able to
wear them out . Now both my boys wear them in the HVAC industry
and say they are best they have ever used
http://www.marks.com/shop/en/marks-...og/2pk-white-goatskin-performance-glove-33726


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, those glove look descent. The Mechanics gloves I have tried did wear out pretty quick so I would favor the Mark's gloves.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 13, 2014)

Z33 said:


> I have been using these for a few months http://www.harborfreight.com/mechanics-gloves-large-93640.html They seem to work well and are inexpensive at 5.99( on sale) and you can always find a 20% off coupon to make them 4.79.
> 
> The one thing I will say is they are a little stiff when you first get them. If you throw them in the wash when you get them they soften up nicely.



These do work pretty good. I've gone through lots of pairs of these. I think there's a coupon right now to get them for $3.49/pair. I've found I ruin expensive gloves just as quickly as cheap ones, so I might as well get cheap ones and not feel bad about throwing them out and grabbing a new pair.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 13, 2014)

I ise the costco ones. Work great for me. But i cant seem to find kids leather work gloves that are not crazy priced. So i got a pack of the costco smalls and washed dried them a few times and now the kids do all the stacking (8&12)


----------



## RAVinMetrowest (Oct 13, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> These do work pretty good. I've gone through lots of pairs of these. I think there's a coupon right now to get them for $3.49/pair. I've found I ruin expensive gloves just as quickly as cheap ones, so I might as well get cheap ones and not feel bad about throwing them out and grabbing a new pair.



X2

Buy on coupon only and stock up.

Saved my hand yesterday while cleaning the yard.  Went to take off the bagger attachments and hit the muffler pipe of my rear engine Snapper.  Burned a 2" hole in the glove top side of my hand, but I was not harmed.  I noticed that my hand got cool (because of the opening that now was on top), looked down and saw the melted mesh and burned 'leather' but I was OK.

Tossed the oldest pair in the trash and pulled a new pair off the shelf and off I went.

_No harm, no foul ......._


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 14, 2014)

When I find those rubber palmed knit gloves in packs of like 10 for 10 bucks, etc. I buy them. Lately I've been putting nicer gloves on my birthday/fathers day/Christmas lists.


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 14, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> Finkster - I like the way you think and find a roll of Duct tape can extend the life of a decent pair of wood working gloves way past their original usable life span.  Not a bad idea to start their lives with some strategically placed tape on certain high wear fingertips evidenced by those that have come before and failed.  This is a common practice around my wood pile



Common practice around here, too.


----------



## RAVinMetrowest (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is a current coupon for the Harbor Freight gloves for $3.99 per pair:

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...4214b&utm_source=1021&cid=mEmail_s1021_c4214b


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 16, 2014)

When ever I do decide to wear gloves, It's usually a pair of these Wells Lamont's.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a pair of those insulated gloves. not too bad. I wear them while biking to work on brisk days.


----------



## Kevin* (Oct 23, 2014)

I absolutely love these gloves
http://www.activarmr.com/product/heavy-laborer-glove


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 23, 2014)

Frank625 said:


> I just bought some of these at tractor supply. Hopefully they will hold up more than two weeks like the mechanix gloves I just bought at Walmart for $15. These are on sale at Tractor Supply Right No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These gloves ^^^^were better than the gloves I got from "Horror Freight"


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 1, 2014)

I rarely wear gloves handling wood.  Eventually you get nature's gloves


----------



## Kevin* (Nov 2, 2014)

I make sure to wear gloves when gabbing wood out of the stack when it's dark. Too many spiders which can cause some real hurt.


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 3, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I rarely wear gloves handling wood.  Eventually you get nature's gloves


I used to be the same way, but the company I work for is over the top PPE. 100% gloves, hard hats, eye protection, safety toe boots, pants etc. I got used to just wearing most of these while working at home. They pay for it all too, so I haven't bought gloves or boots in 10 years. I do prefer Oakley glasses to the cheapies they provide as they distort my vision, mostly depth perception, while operating heavy equipment so I buy my own. I am using the white goatskin gloves which I really like except in colder weather. Tillman TruFit is what I have now


----------



## metalsped (Nov 4, 2014)

I find pigskin gloves to be a superior wear compared to cowhide. My local aggie store sells these, and I like them. Not bad... $9 or $10 for the pair?

http://www.kinco.com/product/1917/


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 5, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> They pay for it all too, so I haven't bought gloves or boots in 10 years.


Even if I could get gloves free, they have to fit me well.  I hate the cheapo leather gloves, they don't fit my hands well.  A glove that slides around at all is not worth wearing to me. 

I do wear them sometimes, especially if I am handling stuff that has really rough bark and will be handling a lot in one day (4 - 6 hours).  If I am just doing a little moving or splitting after work, not worth it.

I will say this, the right pair of gloves (or boots for that matter) makes all the difference.


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kinco pigskin gloves. Don't last forever by any means, but longer than cowhide


----------

